# allow transfer of a whole folder instead of just individual shows



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

ok, it's a real pain in the butt to go into a folder of shows, then select the first show, select transfer, wait a couple of seconds, then say ok, then go back to the folder, goto the next show to transfer and so on.

it's nice to be able to use my computer and my second tivo so i can transfer shows to them before i upgrade, just incase i mess something up and lose my recordings on the tivo i'm upgrading
it would be much easier if i could select the entire folder of a show in one step. instead of having to select each show...it can take me up to an hour to select all the shows i want to transfer...please!!


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

xnevergiveinx said:


> it's nice to be able to use my computer


If you use TTG to a PC then you can check any number of shows and select them to transfer.

Being able to queue and transfer, delete, etc, multiple recordings in general would be nice.


----------

